# [SOLVED] Pogo loading game images issue



## jokersmom (Jan 11, 2008)

I have A new Dell PC;Windows Vista;Java version 1.6.0. For this past week, I have tried to play Pogo games but when it looks like it is going to finally let me play, a error page comes up stating....OOPS! Could not load game images. I am at my wits end! I have been on Internet Options....all that jazz! Please help!!!


----------



## jokersmom (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Pogo loading game images issue*

:4-dontkno Anyone have any suggestions at all about Pogo game images issue?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Pogo loading game images issue*

Do you also get this in the error message? "_The game applet encountered one or more errors downloading images from our servers._"

From http://forums.techguy.org/games/660068-pogo-bridge.html


> If it's a problem with the game's applet, then delete the applet.
> 
> When Pogo updates any games, the applets already saved on your puter do NOT update automatically.
> 
> ...


----------



## jokersmom (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Pogo loading game images issue*

:1angel: Thank you. Your suggestion helped.


----------



## fishgills (May 21, 2008)

I have the same problem with windows xp. I deleted the saved files on java but still no luck.


----------



## connie1125 (Jul 1, 2009)

i have the same problem (vista) i have turned all my protection OFF, uninstalled/reinstalled java i dont know what else to do??? please help me i MISS my POGO,,lol


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

connie1125 said:


> i have the same problem (vista) i have turned all my protection OFF, uninstalled/reinstalled java i dont know what else to do??? please help me i MISS my POGO,,lol


Hi and welcome to TSF!
What web browser are you using?


----------



## TechWorM (Apr 3, 2009)

If you are on AOL please clear Top Speed :-

The 'Cannot load game images' error is typically caused by the AOL Top Speed software/service. 

To clear the AOL TopSpeed cache for AOL 9.0 Security Edition or AOL 9.0 VR:

On the AOL toolbar, click the Settings icon. 
Click the Internet (Web) Options link. 
Click the Clear My Footprints tab. 
Click the Clear My Footprints button. 
Click the Yes button. 
Click the Save button.


----------

